# Labels



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I am looking for a place to order water proof labels for some of my products--I want the labels to be about the same size as a name badge label. Ideally, I could send the company the logo and information and they could print it.
Anybody have a company they like to use?
christine :help


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

www.onlinelabels.com I use their 2"x 4" waterproof labels and 2.5" round waterproof labels on my cheeses and love them. They are expensive and really it is not worth shopping around, that's what they cost just about everywhere. Online Labels has a very easy to work with designer program which you pay for initially, but with each label order you make, you receive a month or more subscription to their label design program. Jennifer


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally do not like the online.com waterproof labels even though that is what I am using right now. They are pretty water proof even thought here is still some streaking. My problem with them is that they scratch very easily. VERY easily especially if you are carrying your products to shows or they are being handled frequently. They look bad real quick. I still use them now until I find something better but I spray them with clear spray paint to take down the scratch chances. 

Vista print is an option for pre-printed labels. I have bought my banners and a few other things from them but not labels. They were easy to work with.

Tiffany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The logistics of preprinted labels is overwhelming. Now if you could have one label for all your soaps, then somehow have something you print out that sticks to it for scent...but it would mean every bar the same as far as all ingredients. I have one basic recipe and then could put may contain...and list the other butters and oils I use and fragrance oil or EO or clays, micas etc. A seperate setup charge for each label even if the only change is the name of the bar...it's out of reach for anyone doing this small commercial.

Barb's Kryon labels are the bomb! Vicki


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

So how do I get in touch with Barb Kryon?


----------

